# Boise, I.D.  Vintage Swap And Show



## cman (May 11, 2016)

I am mixing this up this year.

Saturday afternoon instead of traditional Sunday morning.
Adding a show
Holding at Payette Brewing- cold beverages available!


----------



## cman (Jun 13, 2016)

Less than a week away!  Facebook event is getting good traction.   I have about 10-12 vendors signed up (normal for Boise).
https://www.facebook.com/events/1136754606364164/


----------

